

Google Appengine will finally get SQL store? - markokocic
http://code.google.com/appengine/business/

======
abraham
> Enterprise features: Coming later this year, hosted SQL databases, SSL on
> your company’s domain for secure communications, and access to advanced
> Google services.

[http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/announcing-google-
app...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/announcing-google-app-engine-
for.html)

(Haha. I just noticed the May 2010 date on the blog post.)

